# Briefing



## neldot (Feb 15, 2007)

Greetings to all people here.
Landing here from Italy, just to strenghten a bit the italian community on this superb site.  

I'm and I've always been an history enthusiast. Several years ago I was a plane modeller too, but all my models were lost when I left my parents house. Luckily, I saved all my war and history books, and my personal collection is still growing.

I served in the Italian Army as "Autiere" with the grade of Corporal and my Grandfather was a RM navy officer during WWII.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## timshatz (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome to the site. You'll enjoy it here. Pretty good bunch.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 15, 2007)

> Pretty good bunch.


Except for me of course.... 

Welcome Italia... We have one consistent member from Italy.... Parmigiano is his name.....


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome Neldot.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 16, 2007)

Hello from down under, Neldot and welcome to the forum.


----------



## mkloby (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey welcome aboard! Your grandfather was a RM officer. Excellent. In my old squadron we had many RM student pilots. Great bunch of guys. Definitely my favorite of the international bunch!


----------



## neldot (Feb 17, 2007)

Thank you all for the welcome.  

I will try to contribute wisely to the forum.


----------

